# Finally Friday...Accuracy's Triplets-Fluffy photos!



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

B3-Doeling. Can't decide on color. She has darker marking as a stripe down the back, on her belly, tail and face. Sometimes looks black, sometimes not?









B1-Doeling









B2-Buckling

They're all practicing today for a trampoline!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so cute! I love B3's color!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww!! They're adorable! Congrats! 

Looks like momma has good sized udder there! And I would call the first doeling a dark gold. That darker counter shading should all lighten up as she gets older and you won't see those darker markings...from my experience.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they're CUTE!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Love B1 doeling!! If I could somehow keep my big Nubians from tromping the ND's, I would definitely have to get a few; I love those sweet teacup muzzles!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are precious and mommas udder looks huge!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, Momma's udder got lessened by me a bit today. She's always had a "capacious"
udder..and then some. As the babies eat more, it should get better. It must be super duper colostrum juice! They're not even 24 hours old, but already climbing and jumping on everything! I have a small breed plastic dog crate without the door in there for a "kid cave". Can they hurt themselves jumping up to try to get on top? Mom and I are much softer to jump on, and they're doing that, too!

Dark Gold, hmmm? I wondered why I got no black babies from Brat in the Barn (he's black). But, his last pairing with this doe didn't result in blacks, either. I think the gold/red/brown/mahogany color must've come from Fire Flame, my doe's sire?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

WooHoo ! Congrats 

Margaret


----------

